# Need Motorhome Tables



## 99630 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking to replace my interior tables on an Elnagh Marlin. The Elnagh prices are extortionate (£500 per table top!). Does anyone know where I may be able to source tables?

thanks


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Try www.caktanks.co uk they do tables but may not have your size


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

YouRoyals1 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to replace my interior tables on an Elnagh Marlin. The Elnagh prices are extortionate (£500 per table top!). Does anyone know where I may be able to source tables?
> 
> thanks


Hi

The prices are better >> Here at O'Leary motorhome parts <<

Enter the site then scroll down to "Tables, Legs and Shelf Brackets"

mike


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Look in the ads. section at my quality table, sorry nuke has just shut down the ads section for upgrading. Wait for it too re-open and look at my table you will not be disappointed, it's a beauty :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 99630 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you all, I'll check the ads area shortly.

Caktanks.co.uk put me on to rainbowconversions.co.uk who are £40-£80 per table, compared to £500 from the Elnagh factory. Some difference!


----------

